# Kad4de injector stuck on



## KiltyMcBagpipe (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an 85 200sx with a ka24det swap with a problem. My injector(s) are stuck on. I swapped injectors many times. I swapped the fuel rail with different injectors and still nothing.

I also have a 93 sentra with sr20de swap, so I took one of my injectors out of the sentra and put it in the ka, which broke that injector and made it stick on so when I put it back in my sentra, that injector was stuck on and I had to replace it.

Could this be an ECU problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It definitely could be a bad ECU or a bad crank angle sensor. Disconnect the crank angle sensor harness connector and see if the injectors close; if not, then the ECU is probably bad.


----------



## KiltyMcBagpipe (Sep 11, 2008)

Ah I see. Dumb question probably, but how can I tell if the injector is closed?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OK, I have a dumb question. How did you determine that the injectors were stuck on?


----------



## KiltyMcBagpipe (Sep 11, 2008)

Spitting gas out of the exhaust.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To test the injectors, unbolt the fuel rail from the intake manifold and pull off the entire assembly. Keep the fuel hoses still connected and don't remove any individual injectors. Remove the electrical connectors on the injectors. With the assembly now away from the intake, turn the ignition key to the run position WITHOUT STARTING THE ENGINE. Now observe each injector to look for leaks. There should be no drips.

Now attach the electrical connectors on the injectors. There should still be no drips. If every injector is spraying, then there's a problem with the ECU.


----------



## KiltyMcBagpipe (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

injectors are just solenoids attached to valves.. like most of every other electrically accuated piece on a car. if they're stuck on... with new rail and injectors.. it could be anything electrically that tells the injector solenoids to click on. a short, a connector, a fused relay, the ecu, bad cps


----------

